# Work set up



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

After getting bored of drinking tea at work decided to bring in the hario grinder and a cafetiere..

Using rave mocha ground pretty course on the Hario... Even got a few others at work to get involved with the grinding!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Do you use Fujitsu monitors by any chance?


----------



## xooch (May 27, 2015)

I've got that same grinder in the office! Though far from joining in, my colleagues stare at me until I leave and make noise further away.


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

Yep...being upgraded to fancy dual 24 inch ones though soon....


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

xooch said:


> I've got that same grinder in the office! Though far from joining in, my colleagues stare at me until I leave and make noise further away.


Ha ha! I am treated the same! Lots of funny looks will no doubt start when I start using the hario kettle that has just been delivered


----------



## xooch (May 27, 2015)

aaroncornish said:


> Ha ha! I am treated the same! Lots of funny looks will no doubt start when I start using the hario kettle that has just been delivered


Would a step up be to get a syphon in?

I've only been brave enough to use a french press (and soon aeropress) - which makes enough mess as it is!


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

xooch said:


> Would a step up be to get a syphon in?
> 
> I've only been brave enough to use a french press (and soon aeropress) - which makes enough mess as it is!


Not a bad idea


----------



## jamfit (Apr 27, 2015)

I took my AeroPress into work ......they thought I was some sort of pervert !!


----------



## xooch (May 27, 2015)

jamfit said:


> I took my AeroPress into work ......they thought I was some sort of pervert !!


Have you got a hand grinder there too? That's when you get the really weird looks...


----------



## jamfit (Apr 27, 2015)

I bet...I pre grind the coffee in the morning and pop it into an air tight container. I do have the grinder in the picture but if I broughtthat in it would push them over the edge!!


----------



## chewy (Jan 16, 2013)

In previous contracts I got asked what I was doing every time I made a coffee which got rather annoying after 3 months. Thankfully in my current contract nobody cares as we have loads of guys who faff about which protein shakes.


----------



## AdzJackson (Jun 3, 2015)

I get enough crap for even using a cafetière, can't imagine if I took a grinder in!!

The upgrade from Nescafé to Douwe Egberts was seen as a fancy move for my work lot haha


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

AdzJackson said:


> I get enough crap for even using a cafetière, can't imagine if I took a grinder in!!
> 
> The upgrade from Nescafé to Douwe Egberts was seen as a fancy move for my work lot haha


I did originally get weird looks but now I've even got one of my managers grinding his own beans for his team.


----------

